# Gender Challenge



## atmospheric (Feb 15, 2007)

OK, I got 14 out of 16.......

http://www.dr-joe.net/shemale/index.html


----------



## just_jon (Feb 15, 2007)

I got 12/16, but then I'm older'n you and don't cull as many as I used to...


----------



## Michael M (Feb 15, 2007)

*Gender*

OMG
I only got 11/16......does that mean I need a sex change OR a mind change.


----------



## steve case (Feb 15, 2007)

11


----------



## SteveO59L (Feb 16, 2007)

13


----------



## Cbrine (Feb 16, 2007)

9,
  Boy I'm glad I'm not dating anymore.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 16, 2007)

11

But I'll admit several of those were complete guesses - I really had no idea at all...


----------



## pbt (Feb 17, 2007)

11 for me

wife got 15....and no she did not look over my shoulder

tried again following day only *9*


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 17, 2007)

13 - interesting choice of background music.  I would have thought Lola by The Kinks would have been more appropriate....

....speaking of music, I wonder if Dr Joe knows he's breaching about a squillion copyright laws with his music collection freely available to download elsewhere on his website


----------



## Lewiy (Feb 17, 2007)

14, but tricky, some were pure guesses!


----------



## MrByte (Feb 19, 2007)

10 here but I was going for a pattern ... Opps this wasn't Pac-Man was it? I was looking at the wrong thing


----------



## jindon (Feb 24, 2007)

13, Never realised "him" left on the 3rd row...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 26, 2007)

why bother ?
who can tell you the displayed results are correct ?


----------



## brian.wethington (Feb 26, 2007)

> why bother ?
> who can tell you the displayed results are correct ?


Any questions, I might would be able to tell you.  I apparently am quite good at this.  I got 16/16.  I think this is quite unfortunate as the message box made me think that was a bad thing that I did that well.  





> Hooray, looks like you can tell.  Do this sort of thing often?


  I found most of them to be quite simple and guessed on one.


----------

